# Morihei Ueshiba



## kimura (Feb 5, 2002)

For people who wants to know a bit about the creation of Aikido, you can read a short article I wrote on http://www.shobukan.dk/uk/shobukan.htm (click on Aikido)

You are more than welcome to comment on it, if it gave you anything or if it just killed some time because your job was even more boring that day...

 

Kimura...


----------



## Chiduce (Feb 5, 2002)

I will read your article! I have a question for the Aikido Historians on this forum. Has anyone read or heard of the book "Zen Archer"  by Master Ueshiba? Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## kimura (Feb 6, 2002)

unfortunately not...  However, if you find it, please post it, it sounds interesting!

Kimura...


----------



## Yari (Feb 6, 2002)

Hey Kimura

It killed some time, so how much aikido is there in that  

I've read it before, and that's because we know each other, and I enjoyed the summary, so i expect you to understand the joke ...


/Yari


----------



## Chiduce (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kimura _
> *unfortunately not...  However, if you find it, please post it, it sounds interesting!
> 
> Kimura... *


 Kimura; I have read the text and it combines the mind, body and spirit as one; just as the archer combine mind, body and spirit to project the arrow to it's target by aiming, pulling the bow & string and releasing the arrow on it's pojectile path ("The Straight And Narrow")! Master Ueshiba truly walked such a path of enlightenment! I read the text some 20 years ago, and it was very instrumental in my understanding of the Martial Way and my introduction to the martial arts! It is also the instument which has lead me today, into the studies of Zen Buddism, Confusionism, and Mahayana Buddism Vispassana Suttas! Fact is, it was the first martial arts book that i ever read to the end. I cannot remember what library i was in then, yet i'am sure that it was the library where i came across this amazing piece of literature! He was truly a remarkable and humble man of virtue! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## kimura (Feb 6, 2002)

Respect !

I have looked everywhere on the internet, and I cannot find a book with that title. The libraries in Denmark (where I come from) is not well equipped when it comes to Martial Arts philosophy...

If you find a place where it is possible to order it, let me know...

Kimura...


----------



## Yari (Feb 7, 2002)

It sound like the book you've read is Eugen Herrigel's Zen in the Art of Archery ?? Maybe?


----------



## Chiduce (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Yari _
> *It sound like the book you've read is Eugen Herrigel's Zen in the Art of Archery ?? Maybe? *


 Yari, you may be right because it has been about 20 years sice i have read it! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## old_sempai (May 17, 2002)

:asian:

The website [www]fightersworkshop[com] will soon be posting an article regarding the origins of Aikido, and it takes into consideration a wide range of cultural and historical influences that played a role in shaping Uyeshiba's concepts at the time he was formulating the creation of Aikido.  

Sorry, I don't know when it will be posted.

:asian: :asian:


----------

